# Can't tune whisker biscuit rest



## D T Perry (Nov 19, 2016)

I bought a whisker biscuit rest because the rest that came with my Diamond Infinite Edge was loose against the arrow shaft and I thought that I could improve the groups with a different rest. Now I have a bow that is shooting bigger groups and they are way off from where my sight is. the bow is seriously out of tune. How do I bring the groups back to the original point of impact? Also what are Berger holes that are talked about in "Nuts And Bolts of Archery"?


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

The Berger hole is the rest bolt hole. Set the centershot and set the rest so that the arrow is through the berger hole and you shouldn't have any problem getting good groups.


----------



## chiefjason (Mar 22, 2016)

To add to the above, set the center shot where the center of the arrow is 3/4" or 13/16" from the riser. Berger hole is a good start for vertical center. Center shot is your horizontal starting point. 

FYI, if you have one of the cheaper WB's you can't do much to set vertical without causing the WB to be tilted. 

Also, if the original rest was a NAP quick tune or type of hostage rest you should be able to access a allen screw under the center post. This lets you push the post up, or move it down, to accommodate different arrows. As the brushes wear you might have to adjust the center post. 

Also, the WB is not the rest to go to if you are looking to improve groups. It's a lot of things, like stupid easy to use, but it's not precise.


----------



## D T Perry (Nov 19, 2016)

Young man down at the archery shop squared up the rest with the bow and then adjusted my nock point to the rest. He told me set the nock point to the rest, not the rest to the nock point. Won't be the same point it was on the original set up. "You changed the rest and now must change the nock point. the two go together."


----------



## chiefjason (Mar 22, 2016)

Kind of. I set the rest to center shot, arrow running through the berger hole, then the d loop gets set. And then I go tune it. All the stuff to set up a bow to shoot IS NOT tuning the bow. Tuning it is shooting it; Paper, walk back, bare shaft, mod french, etc. 

BTW, if he changed your knock point did he change your peep sight? If you are having to "find" the peep sight now by moving your head that's a big problem. Usually a change in knock point will change the peep. The peep should be set were you are looking through it when you anchor without having to move your head to find it. 

If he didn't tell him the knock point and the peep sight go together. lol


----------



## D T Perry (Nov 19, 2016)

The peep sight wasn't off that much, but the length of my wrist release was too short and it caused my face to interfere with the bow string. I lengthened the strap on the release and am shooting much tighter groups now. I now anchor to a good anchor point with my eyes closed and when I open them I am looking through the peep. I think it is just about right.


----------

